# 'Guard Cat' Credited With Preventing Would-Be Robbery



## Robert59 (Aug 3, 2022)

A Mississippi man says his pet cat helped prevent a robbery at his home.

A Mississippi man said his pet cat helped prevent a robbery at his home, and he credits the calico with possibly saving his life.
Bandit, a 20-pound (9.1-kilogram) cat, lives with her retired owner Fred Everitt in the Tupelo suburb of Belden. When at least two people tried to break into their shared home last week, the cat did everything she could to alert Everitt of the danger, he told the Northeast Mississippi Daily Journal.

https://www.usnews.com/news/offbeat...cat-credited-with-preventing-would-be-robbery


----------

